# Purple Stuff Build Up. Mk5 GTI



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

After long day sunday(10am-12pm) of working on the car, and an even longer monday (11am-9am) that went on to tuesday we finally finished it. 
There was so many unpredictables and things that took longer than they should that it made both days drag out. 
Jake was like my assistant, very helpful, which made thigns way easier at times!! 
Everything is done, except for the false floor, sway bar removal, and frame notch, also some extra trimming on the bearing which he may need a new one for the passenger side cus it fell apart, and we almost lost all of the bearings. 
But here are the pictures. (taken by him)
*Teflon the fittings, we ran out of teflon, and started using the pink thick one, but it makes the fittings harder to tighten so we wen back to the regular white teflon. 








Mocked up the fittings, and air flow of how thigns were gonna be setup. 
The way the mk5 trunk is makes it hard to set-up things on the floor since there isnt much room, so instead of the valves being front on one and rear on other, i did left on one and right on the other. 









Here is one of the manifolds after it had been all put together. 








Holes for the airline to go out, the hole that is closer to the middle that is by it self should be disregarded, thats where the GAS TANK is, so DONT drill there, be very careful. 








Got the tank set-up, water trap, and plugs. I decided to try something differently on this set-up and thats why you only see one water trap instead of 2. Water builds after condensation on the tank, so shouldnt the trap be on after the water was built up??? If it doesnt work i can always move the water trap to the compressors, but it should. 








So here you see, compressors are mounted on their side due to clearance issues w/ the floor, we raised the floor 5.5" to hide the tnak as much as possible,a nd the legs of the tank are sunk into the spare tire, then the valves are set to right and left, instead of front and back. 8 valve set-up allows you to do that since each corner has its own filla nd dump. 
















I ran a 8 gauge power wire, an accesory wire to the fuse panel, and the cad-5 cable all through the trim pieces on the driver side, all hidden. (not pictured).
Then placed the controller on the the ash tray, with about 8-10" of slack so it can be picked up , but not enough to where it'll roll around. 
















(the wires on the right are not related to the air setup)
Then we go to mount the bags, for the rear i used some S-10 cups i had from my car that i never used since i didnt get the UVAIR bags, made a new hole for the air line to go through, and also cut that little tab jsut like on Squillos car. 
















The bag is off center due to clearance problems w/ the bolt that holds the shock. I know a lot of people have had blown bags due to that stupid bolt and there is no way really shave it down, or get a more flush bolt so we jsut bolted the bag a bit differently which worked perfectly, and then also cut the nipple on the top part of the frame that holds the spring in place, i didnt want to, but it was necessary to get the drop we needed. 








Then ran some air lines and rears were done
Then started taking the fronts off the car and it took fu(k!ng forever.







almost 2 hrs, the FK body is so thick around that it was a pin in the a$$ until we made a custom strut spreader tool out of a 10mm allen key. which worked perfectly. 
Then assembled the fronts, there is still 10 threads left, we had to raise the bag cause it hit the top of the tire, they are stock 17's with stock tires so it kinda sucked, but new wheels are here, so he's just waiting for tires and longer bolts.








Once you get the fronts in, bolt everything back up and it is VERY important to test fit the wheel to make sure the tire does NOT rub on the bag. It is fine for the bag to rest on the tire when PARKED or AT A STOP, but if it rubs while moving it will put a hole in the bag.
Run air lines from the fronts to the rear of the car.
Turn the car on, fill the tank, and hit some switches!
Car at around 80psi front, and 65 rear. 








and here it is dropped. 








*
Here is a diagram of the valves that Jake did. 










_Modified by Santi at 12:59 PM 7-24-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Purple Stuff Build Up. Mk5 GTI (Santi)*

Air by Santi


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

awesome!


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

you did it again santi, and everytime im amazed!
good work man!


_Modified by Oscar33 at 10:50 AM 7-24-2008_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

Looks great man. Sick drop in the rear. Makes me want an MK5


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

looks radtastic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

great job santi claus!!!!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice stuffs!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Santi you are the man... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: I hate the way MK5 rear fenders are so much deeper than the front. Makes it look hella reversed rake


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: I hate the way MK5 rear fenders are so much deeper than the front. Makes it look hella reversed rake









But it looks so sick if you think about the rear by itself








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

awesome job santi!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

santi open a shop now!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

THanx for al the comments guys, I jsut finished the rest of the floor, and we also discovered there is a small leak on the passenger side valves, nothing too bad, so next week i'll finish that, and by then the sway bar and notch on the frame should be done. 

_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: I hate the way MK5 rear fenders are so much deeper than the front. Makes it look hella reversed rake










yeha i know. we still need to work on those fronts so the rake wont be as bad. we can add a bracket to the rear to raise jsut incase it still has too much rake w/ the new wheels. 

_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_santi open a shop now! 

if i had the money to do it i would. I got all the tools i need in my garage so its all good.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Good job as usual. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

post pics of finished floor


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

here are the pics of the finished floor, I know it took a little while to post them. 
It needs to be re-done cus i'm not happy w/ how the carpet looks on the pocket i did. On the pic it looks really noticable but its not as bad in person. 
But the fitment of everything else is perfect, the wood works awesome. 
The floor folds in half so it can be removed as one piece and easily, but everything is wrapped in one piece of carpet. 
Also Jake needs to figure out what to put on the top of the fitting that is on top of the tank. 
anyways, here are the pics. We r gonna try and get some other material next week or something.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Maybe try spraying the few little sides on the "pocket door" and the piece of wood that the "door" rests on in black. 
Probably kill the "noticeable-ness" of it


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

we're going to do that, but i think he wanted to re-wrap it first


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

i would cut the hole/square just a tad bigger and wrap over the edges with the carpet... just a thought


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_i would cut the hole/square just a tad bigger and wrap over the edges with the carpet... just a thought









That was my 2nd thought







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Maybe try spraying the few little sides on the "pocket door" and the piece of wood that the "door" rests on in black. 
Probably kill the "noticeable-ness" of it

i thoguht about it after i had already wrapped the carpet, but before i re-do next week i'm gonna spray it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_i would cut the hole/square just a tad bigger and wrap over the edges with the carpet... just a thought









yeha, but its a one piece, so i cant really wrap it around the pocket door since its all covered in the same piece, unless i wrap it in a separate piece, but then i have a problem w/ the hinges since they are hidden under the carpet. trust me i thoguht about it


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Purple Stuff Build Up. Mk5 GTI (Santi)*

i thought this car looked familar!!


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

that makes me want a mk5


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Another Air By Santi install, looks real good man. You need to buy a welder and learn how to use it so you can do the notches yourself.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

squillo its been a long ****ing time man. what you been up to?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Another Air By Santi install, looks real good man. You need to buy a welder and learn how to use it so you can do the notches yourself.

yeah i know, if i could i would, but i also need a lift, doing that on the floor would be uncomfortable as hell too. but i want a welder to do bracekts, panels, and w/e else i can think of tha ti need.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hurry up and get air by santi stickers made. did the kid with the lexus ever call you? i gave him your number


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Good stuff man, thanks again for all the help today too.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_hurry up and get air by santi stickers made. did the kid with the lexus ever call you? i gave him your number

i'm trying to figure out some kind of design. i'm waiting for Shawn to come up w/ something or i'll draw somethign my self. and no i never got a call, at least not yet. i also need some business cards made. 

_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Good stuff man, thanks again for all the help today too.

no problem dude. hope ur buddy got home alright.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

if you tell me what kind of design you want or had in mind i can work with something and try to draw something up


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

Back out in LA away from everthing again, but I have some VW ideas in the works. When I get home I will be notched ASAP, just have to make a call and it's done.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

where you getting yours done at squillo?


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

damn santi i keep thinking more and more that im going to have to have you come out to texas and do mine so i dont mess **** up


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

Sent you the info via PM


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks man


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_damn santi i keep thinking more and more that im going to have to have you come out to texas and do mine so i dont mess **** up

well i dont have anything scheduled right now, if you are serious let me know. here is my number 561 723 9020.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*









wow


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_damn santi i keep thinking more and more that im going to have to have you come out to texas and do mine so i dont mess **** up

Man, 
If this happens i needs to take a trip to SA to chill w. Santi for a day


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

how's this santi?


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

thats huge


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

that is kinda big to post, but i was thinking more in a single line, its similar to what dude w/ the mini did, 
but i do like it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Man, 
If this happens i needs to take a trip to SA to chill w. Santi for a day









that would be awesome.. i think he needs to make it happen!!


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
that would be awesome.. i think he needs to make it happen!! 

still working on it man, moving into a house financially KILLS you when your the one fronting all the money for your friends...if you havent figured out yet thats me


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_
still working on it man, moving into a house financially KILLS you when your the one fronting all the money for your friends...if you havent figured out yet thats me









oh crazy, well when ever bro, you got some time if you wanna have it done by H2O.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

i wish santi claws would come over my way


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

santi i need to give you your lights and we gotta run those dump lines and i gotta have you take a look at the floor, something got positioned wrong and its not sitting flush anymore lol. damn road trips


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_i wish santi claws would come over my way









why are you looking at air now ? it would look those wheels look even more ridiculous









_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_santi i need to give you your lights and we gotta run those dump lines and i gotta have you take a look at the floor, something got positioned wrong and its not sitting flush anymore lol. damn road trips

alright, well tomorrow we'll look at it.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Santi what part of FL are you in?


----------



## TheBigBang (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_Santi what part of FL are you in?

orlando


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBigBang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBigBang* »_
orlando









ahh ok. Im in JAX for the next couple weeks


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hopefully my alphards will be all finished from being polished up today


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

well lets see them!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*

you should come to Orlando







you fly down? or come in one of the dubs?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_you should come to Orlando







you fly down? or come in one of the dubs? 

i flew down, how long of a drive is it to orlando from here? i have a dope rental car.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

about 2 hours


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

these go on soon


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_these go on soon









beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*


























the front will be going lower, i didn't have the right tools with me today to adjust them.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

rears look soooo sick man!
W-F-S-U (didnt know the letter together were banned, weird) doing it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks man! yeah, that is an unspoken acronym around here haha
better pics coming this weekend!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

Wow. The rear tuck is durty!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

So ******* sick. Love it.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (R32_gonnaunpimpzaauto)*

damn looks awesome


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks all


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

danggggg son what springs you got on there mane??? lol jk. good to see you got the mercs back on there, can't wait to see this thing in person! def sittin proper


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (markfif)*








WE NEED TO GET THOSE FRONTS DOWN SON! 

Looks awesome, tucking mad wheel in the rear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

the fronts we can spin down all the way and have plenty of clearance! i just gotta get my coil wrenches


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

we dont need a wrench. and we need to take that sway bar out.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i tried the screwdriver and hammer method, but it wasn't working for me. and the strut bearing fell apart again but i managed to get it somewhat back together lol.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

****ING EPIC! That looks amazing. More pics....


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks man! here are the rest of the pics. 

**** firefox for dulling out my pics. 

























































































hopefully the front will come down today


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Sick. !!!


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Sick. !!!

uhh yea holy crap your ass is dragging...now get the front doing the same


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

looks really good saw it in person tonight!!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

nice dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks thanks! yostuhfoo and I are about to go lower it


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

so sick!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

Great pics man. The car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_thanks thanks! yostuhfoo and I are about to go lower it

so is it lower or what???


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yup front sits an inch lower from when we measured it at your house. 21.5" now and frame still needs a notch. i have plenty of room between the bag and wheel/tire..i think i need to cut out the big collar on the strut to give me extra lowness to get the fender to the rim


----------



## o2dazone (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

cool so new pix???


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

Cut what out of the collar. You mean take the whole collar out?


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeah take the whole thing out. but got word today that my koni's shipped, so no need to alter the fk's anymore. gotta sell them


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

Sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

koni's arrived today! they'll go in tonight or this weekend


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

^^ send me a text when you get the koni's done, i want to see this in persone!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (markfif)*

I heart this car


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_


























<FONT SIZE=""5"">the front will be going lower, i didn't have the right tools with me today to adjust them.</FONT>

car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif '
luv the wheels


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (prospect tuner)*

legit.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

this will make three of us soon


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

you get those konis in yet or what?


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

updated pic of the stance. this is still with fk's, my konis were made wrong.


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

Sick bro!!!















Your so close to tucking rim in the front. Looks great!


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i know man, not too shabby for still using the fk's


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

Not shabby at all! That pic gives me hope and ideas.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (R32_gonnaunpimpzaauto)*

Thats just LAID OUT! haha


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

haha


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

Beautiful car and nice pics.... you just became my wallpaper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks


----------



## rabbit love (Jul 31, 2008)

*FV-QR*









subframe sits on the ground, as well as the exhaust hangers behind the subframe. still on the fk struts


_Modified by rabbit love at 4:55 AM 9-23-2008_


----------

